# Erfahrungen mit Codecademy?



## Don_Lokus (6. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel bereits vermuten lässt, wollte ich an dieser Stelle kurz nachfragen ob von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit der genannten Seite sammeln konnte und wie er dies bewertet.
Hintergrund ist, dass ich dort einen HTML & CSS Kurs angefangen habe und feststellen muss, dass ich mir den Kram dort merken kann - was mit in der Schule bei C++ z.B. nie gelungen ist 

Jetzt wollte ich mal nach Euren Meinungen und Erfahrungen fragen 

Für die die es noch nicht kennen:
https://www.codecademy.com/


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (6. November 2015)

Ich habe den selben Kurs auf der Seite gemacht (vor 3 Jahren oder so) und ich muss sagen das ich zufrieden bin. Ist alles ganz gut und verständlich erklärt (okay, ist in HTML und CSS auch nicht so schwer). zu den anderen angebotenen Kursen kann ich nichts sagen, habe ich höchstens mal angefangen und die ersten paar Aufgaben erledigt (hatte ich dann ja auch in der Schule; PHP, MySQL, C++, Kuka Robot Language (C basiert soweit ich weiß), Javascript, ObjC und halt HTML+CSS).
Wenn du danach noch Programmiersprachen erlernen willst, kann ich dir für Websites etc. PHP und Javascript empfehlen, für offline Programme Java (weil relativ leicht zu erlernen mMn).
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## efdev (6. November 2015)

Wenn es um CSS und HTML geht kann ich auch HTML-Seminar empfehlen, damit haben wir in der Schule gearbeitet selbst der letzte Dau in der Klasse hat damit etwas auf die reihe bekommen.

Videokurs HTML, CSS und Webdesign lernen - über 24 Stunden

Auf der Seite gibt es noch mehr aber dazu kann ich nichts sagen da ich mich dort nur mit HTML+CSS beschäftigt habe.


----------



## xActionx (7. November 2015)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Wenn du danach noch Programmiersprachen erlernen willst, kann ich dir für Websites etc. PHP und Javascript empfehlen, für offline Programme Java (weil relativ leicht zu erlernen mMn).



Pfui Java ^^

Für den Anfang würde ich dir eher was in Richtung Python oder Ruby ans Herz legen. Da hat man mit Rails und Django wunderschöne Frameworks und mit Tk auch nen simplen weg GUI-Programmierung zu lernen.

Wenn man Ruby oder Python dann einigermaßen verstanden hat ist es auch kein Problem mehr andere Sprachen zu lernen.

MFG


----------



## efdev (7. November 2015)

Wer noch andere Sprachen lernen will der ist denke ich bei C++ gut aufgehoben dann ist auch Java nicht mehr weit .
Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich das Buch "C++ für Spieleprogrammierer" Empfehlen hab ich mal angefangen zu Lesen und ist sehr Verständlich geschrieben.

@xActionx
Ich glaube es ist Allgemein so das wenn man mal eine Sprache Verstanden hat ist es sehr viel einfacher neue zu Erlernen.


----------



## Don_Lokus (7. November 2015)

Danke erstmal für die antworten 
Nach HTML & CSS hatte ich überlegt den dort angebotenen java Kurs zu machen... sehe halt dort den Vorteil, dass ich nicht überall wo ich das mal machen möchte einen compiler etc. brauche 

Wobei ich auch von vielen vielen Leuten gehört habe, dass python eine solide Grundlage bildet...


----------



## Muletto (7. November 2015)

Die Seite ist nicht schlecht, habe sie damals auch mal benutzt. Falls jemand so eine ähnliche Seite sucht, dann kann ich nur codewars.com empfehlen. Dies bezieht sich aber auf die Hochsprachen. Da muss man sich stets und stets durch schwierigere Aufgaben durchkämpfen, die von anderen Usern erstellt worden sind. Man lernt dabei relativ viel. Ziemlich cool das Konzept, allerdings sollte man schon ein paar Grundkenntnisse besitzen. 

Edit: Zu den Programmieresprachen. Persönlich würde ich immer C empfehlen, da man jegliche fundamentalen Konzepte lernt. Zum Beispiel kann man da selbst den Speicher manipulieren, was in anderen Hochsprachen, wie in Java so direkt nicht möglich ist, da das alles automatisch im Hintergrund passiert. 

Gruß Muletto


----------



## xActionx (7. November 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> @xActionx
> Ich glaube es ist Allgemein so das wenn man mal eine Sprache Verstanden hat ist es sehr viel einfacher neue zu Erlernen.



Kommt komplett auf die Sprachen an... Wenn man mit Haskell anfängt und danach in die Objektorientierung will wird das kein leichter Umstieg.



Muletto schrieb:


> Edit: Zu den Programmieresprachen. Persönlich würde ich immer C empfehlen, da man jegliche fundamentalen Konzepte lernt. Zum Beispiel kann man da selbst den Speicher manipulieren, was in anderen Hochsprachen, wie in Java so direkt nicht möglich ist, da das alles automatisch im Hintergrund passiert.



Ganz blöde Idee. Mit C anfangen macht einen relativ schnell unglücklich. Hab die Erfahrung selbst gemacht. Kann inzwischen mit C zwar mehr als mit den meisten anderen Sprachen, aber auch nur weil ich am Anfang seeehr viel Zeit und Ehrgeiz hatte. Ansonsten verliert man dank der vielen Stolpersteine an C schnell die Lust. 

Mit einer einfachen Scriptsprache hat man schneller Erfolgserlebnisse und außerdem am Anfang nicht die ganze nervige Compilergeschichte. Fundamentale Konzepte lernt man auch mit Ruby bzw. python.

MFG


----------



## Laudian (7. November 2015)

Also von C als erster Sprache würde ich auch immer abraten. C ist einfach eine der schwersten Sprachen überhaupt, für den Anfang kaum geeignet außer man ist sehr sehr diszipliniert. Und ganz abgesehen davon gibt es mit C++ schon lange einen Nachfolger von C... Die allermeisten werden C deswegen überhaupt nicht mehr brauchen.

Für den Anfang würde ich auch immer eine interpretierte Sprache empfehlen, keine kompilierte. Dadurch kann man einfach besser rumprobieren und einzelne Befehle testen...

Python ist schon eine schöne Einstiegssprache und auch durchaus sinnvoll einsetzbar, z.B. als PHP Ersatz für Webentwicklung (Erwähnte ich schonmal, was für eine schei* Sprache PHP ist ? Wenn nicht: PHP: a fractal of badÂ design / fuzzy notepad )


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (30. November 2015)

Hab nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, deppeneinfach erklärt und hat auch ein nettes UI, also für Anfänger gut geeignet.


----------

